# Granted visa 190 for SA, query on port of entry



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I was granted visa 190 for SA last month. The visa letter does not list any visa conditions. But i have a query as to what should be my port of entry?
As i have some relatives living in Sydney, i was planning to visit them first and then move over to South Australia.
Will this be fine or i will need to enter with me, wife and kid in South Australia first?

Please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

You can enter to Sydney first and can later move to the state you are valid to work for


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> You can enter to Sydney first and can later move to the state you are valid to work for


Thanks a lot for the info Vijay. 
I guess the way they track is that individual should be working
In SA. Also there would be some ID that needs to made aand 
That would be in SA as well.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

rs237 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Vijay.
> I guess the way they track is that individual should be working
> In SA. Also there would be some ID that needs to made aand
> That would be in SA as well.


Hi rs237,

Did you already make your first entry to Australia? What was your port of entry? I have WA state sponsorship and have to live there for two years but also want to visit Sydney first as I have family friends living there. Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Hi rs237,
> 
> Did you already make your first entry to Australia? What was your port of entry? I have WA state sponsorship and have to live there for two years but also want to visit Sydney first as I have family friends living there. Your help would be much appreciated.


Hi. No i have not visited yet. I am planning to visit next year May. I have same case as yours. Have family in Sydney. So want to visit there first and then SA. But on second thought i was thinking to do other way around. Visit SA first, get the visa validated and then visit Sydney. As i will be going with my daughter and wife to validate the visa in May. Will fully move to SA by end of 2014.
Let me know what are ur thoughts. Though i think it should not be a problem to visit some other state first as there is not visa condition mentioned on the PR letter.

regards


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah that makes sense. It's better to always enter from the state that nominated you. 

Do you have to enroll in Medicare, get your tax file number and open a bank account upon your first entry? Or do you do this when you permanently migrate?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

You can make initial entry through any port, as you have WA state sponsor so you are supposed to live there for 2 years.

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

You will be sent questionnaires by SA government at periodic intervals. I think it is 5 questionnaires within the first 2 years. Obviously, SA government will expect responses that indicate that you live and/or work in SA. If you are unable to find a suitable job in SA after several attempts and after a long stay, then there are ways to obtain a No-Objection-Certificate from SA government and move on to another state (within the first 2 years). It is totally up to the individual how he/she makes a choice in this regard.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. This is really helpful information. 

I appreciate your valuable input.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

gbr said:


> You will be sent questionnaires by SA government at periodic intervals. I think it is 5 questionnaires within the first 2 years. Obviously, SA government will expect responses that indicate that you live and/or work in SA. If you are unable to find a suitable job in SA after several attempts and after a long stay, then there are ways to obtain a No-Objection-Certificate from SA government and move on to another state (within the first 2 years). It is totally up to the individual how he/she makes a choice in this regard.


I have SA nomination and planning to travel end-June'14.

Could you pls. confirm how long (approx.) one has to stay and search for a job per his/her nominated occupation within SA before approaching SA govt for getting a no-objection-certificate?

Also, does applying for a no-objection-certificate from SA necessitates one to have a job offer in-hand from any other state?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello, 
Could any of you had to face any difficulties while landing in a different state than the one that was sponsored to you? I am planning to travel in December, however I am still not sure if I can travel to NSW (Sydney) even though I have SS from VIC (Melbourne). Please confirm if initial entry can be made at any port within Australia. Thanks a lot folks.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

MilanPS said:


> I have SA nomination and planning to travel end-June'14.
> 
> Could you pls. confirm how long (approx.) one has to stay and search for a job per his/her nominated occupation within SA before approaching SA govt for getting a no-objection-certificate?
> 
> Also, does applying for a no-objection-certificate from SA necessitates one to have a job offer in-hand from any other state?


I have had some friends who migrated to Australia with state nomination from WA. They couldn't find a job and asked the WA government for a no objection certificate. The state allows you to move but there are no guarantees that they provide in regards to how that can affect your application for citizenship and your rights as a permanent resident moving forward. The best bet is to fulfil your requirements by staying in the state that sponsored you for two years. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello,
> Could any of you had to face any difficulties while landing in a different state than the one that was sponsored to you? I am planning to travel in December, however I am still not sure if I can travel to NSW (Sydney) even though I have SS from VIC (Melbourne). Please confirm if initial entry can be made at any port within Australia. Thanks a lot folks.



I'm pretty sure you can enter anywhere in Australia so long as you have the entry stamp on your passport and register your entry with immigration. But the best bet is to call the department of immigration and border protection to confirm. I believe there is a number that you can reach them on if you're overseas. 

All the best!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25 (Oct 20, 2016)

basketballfan said:


> I'm pretty sure you can enter anywhere in Australia so long as you have the entry stamp on your passport and register your entry with immigration. But the best bet is to call the department of immigration and border protection to confirm. I believe there is a number that you can reach them on if you're overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Thank you very much. I am located in Europe and DIBP timings are very challenging for me. I tried a few times but no response unfortunately. I will travel to Sydney amyways now as I heard that port of entry can be from any state within Australia. I just wanted confirmation from someone who already went through this .. let's see if someone else can re-confirm. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

